# Water and Sound experiment



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2013)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Palm Tree (16 Mar 2013)

WOW, truly amazing


----------



## NanoJames (16 Mar 2013)

Unbelievable! That's so cool how with just some sound and water you can do that! My science teacher must try this one! 
Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2013)

Apparently the whole thing is not visible to the naked eye, but only gets picked up by film which is even more mind blowing!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Mar 2013)

What! So it looks like normal from the eye?! Or just a mess? 

It is surreal though, as if someones got a twirly straw there.


----------



## OllieNZ (17 Mar 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> What! So it looks like normal from the eye?! Or just a mess?
> 
> It is surreal though, as if someones got a twirly straw there.


 
It may have something to do with the relationship between the frequency applied and the cameras frame rate. Like when a cars wheels appear stationary or even rotating backwards on camera when the car is moving forwards (stroboscopic effect)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Mar 2013)

way cool


----------



## jojouk (18 Mar 2013)

Not convinced. If you see the part of the video where the water hits the floor, it's being played backwards? The video leads us to believe that it's the frequency that specifically makes it spiral that way. Hmmmm....


----------

